# Is this a short haired Havanese?



## roxie2519




----------



## roxie2519

http://postimage.org/image/lieyg3xfh/










http://postimage.org/image/yni1r6ix1/


----------



## roxie2519

*Help*

Is this a Shavanese? Short hair havanese?
:frusty:

http://postimage.org/image/lieyg3xfh/

http://postimage.org/image/yni1r6ix1/

http://s14.postimage.org/crn3d6x35/phototytr.jpg









http://postimage.org/image/qvcwaolcx/


----------



## TilliesMom

doesn't look like it to me... it's a puppy.


----------



## TilliesMom

DEF. doesn't look like one to me... a puppy, maybe 8-10 weeks old?


----------



## roxie2519

He has been losing a lot of hair lately and I've been starting to think that he is a Shavanese. I am really worried


----------



## TilliesMom

how is he losing hair? falling out in clumps? coming out in the comb/brush?
I know havanese are considered "non-shedding" but reality is they DO shed, just not seasonally like most dogs because they have hair, not fur... it is continually growing and shedding, just like OUR hair. When you brush your hair, hair comes out. Same thing with Havs.
Does he have bald spots? is he eating/drinking okay?
He looks absolutly fine, healthy and a normal hav to me...


----------



## roxie2519

http://postimage.org/image/41z5a9suj/










http://postimage.org/image/7oog0t91v/

He barely has any hair and he is 4 months old now


----------



## CacheHavs

I would say No it is not, here is some photos of both SH pup and Adult



















If you notice most of the time a SH will not have much for hair on the face, to me they resemble a papillion or a long coat chihuahua


----------



## roxie2519

His hair comes out even when I don't brush him. I see it floating in the air , on the couch... sometimes I see 10 strands of hair when I brush him...


----------



## TilliesMom

lol, I'm sure he is fine... relax and enjoy him!! I am pretty darn certain he is NOT a Short hair and the shedding is normal.
You should see the amount of hair I comb out DAILY from my hav... all normal.
How long have you had him?


----------



## roxie2519

http://postimage.org/image/7oog0t91v/










This is a more recent picture


----------



## TilliesMom

can't see that one...


----------



## roxie2519

I had him for 3 months and a half... he is for months old and weights almost 6 pounds.


----------



## TilliesMom

ummm, I'm confused. lol How have you had him for 3 1/2 months if he's only 4 months old? lol typo, I'm assuming?


----------



## roxie2519

Oh well maybe my havanese is just sick . Thanks for your help


----------



## roxie2519

I dont know exactly how long I've had him for, but he is almost 4 months old lol


----------



## Suzi

Why do you think your Havanese is sick? how old is your Havanese?


----------



## roxie2519

He sheds too much! I've looked at other puppies online and they are very furry, unlike mine. I don't know if it is a reaction to the vaccines , but something is not right . He is 4 months.. by now he should have a lot of hair...


----------



## CacheHavs

I just sent you a private message. Have you contacted your vet about this? did this just start after getting his vaccinations?


----------



## TilliesMom

does he have any other symptoms? Have you talked to your breeder? Did he come from an ethical breeder who does health testing? At 4 months they aren't going to have long hair yet. and some are much slower growing than others. Some have much thicker coats while others have thinner coats... my hav is 2 1/2 yrs old and I doubt she'll ever have a thick tail like I see so many havs have. Her tail is pretty sparse... but it's just the way she was made.  They are all different. How is his behavior? eating? drinking? training?? look at the whole picture... if you are really concerned take him to the vet for some blood work!


----------



## roxie2519

How much would it cost me to do some blood work ?


----------



## TilliesMom

no idea. call your vet and ask... hopefully Heather was able to give you some advice, she is a fantastic friend and hav breeder who loves this breed with all her heart.


----------



## Suzi

I'll try to upload a picture of the differance between my two. Maddie has a thinner coat and she is the black and tan one. She went threw a strange stage about the same age as your puppy her coat just seemed so thin. I encluded a recent picture of her at 2 and a half years old. Zoey the black and white was about your puppy's age and Maddie was about 3 mo older.


----------



## atsilvers27

Needs to be seen by a vet. Not normal to have a bald chest and belly unless he got shaved there.


----------



## krandall

roxie2519 said:


> Is this a Shavanese? Short hair havanese?
> :frusty:
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/lieyg3xfh/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/yni1r6ix1/
> 
> http://s14.postimage.org/crn3d6x35/phototytr.jpg
> http://postimage.org/image/qvcwaolcx/


Some of the photos are just puppy pictures, some are just a dog with a poor coat. None are short haired Havanese, which have clean faces. (sort of like a Papillon)


----------



## krandall

roxie2519 said:


> http://postimage.org/image/41z5a9suj/
> 
> http://postimage.org/image/7oog0t91v/
> 
> He barely has any hair and he is 4 months old now


I would take him to the vet. There is a condition, specific to Havanese that causes hair loss (among other things). But even if that isn't the problem, this amount of hair loss is not normal.


----------



## krandall

TilliesMom said:


> does he have any other symptoms? Have you talked to your breeder? Did he come from an ethical breeder who does health testing? At 4 months they aren't going to have long hair yet. and some are much slower growing than others. Some have much thicker coats while others have thinner coats... my hav is 2 1/2 yrs old and I doubt she'll ever have a thick tail like I see so many havs have. Her tail is pretty sparse... but it's just the way she was made.  They are all different. How is his behavior? eating? drinking? training?? look at the whole picture... if you are really concerned take him to the vet for some blood work!


But Tammy, it's not normal for him to have LESS hair now than in his earlier photos.


----------



## dodrop82

What a baby doll!!!! She certainly is alittle shy on hair, isn't she?! Does she seem sickly in any other way? I'd definately express your concerns to your breeder and get her/his input!


----------



## atsilvers27

Vet first then the breeder. In the picture of her lying down her abdomen looks distended, but that's possibly emphasized because of the lack of hair there, and of course I am not a vet. In.the younger pics face shots it looks like her coloring is a chocolate cream, which I believe is a result of two chocolate parents. Not sure if that has any significance...


----------



## Suzi

Here is the steps I went threw . The vet found that Maddies hair follicles were compromised and pulled out easy. I went threw the whole deal with SBA scare and was told she was way to young to start having systems. She tested for several things wanting to wait on a food allergy. The difference between the two is that Maddie was itching and had a very flaky skin. I think what happened to maddie was a reaction to flea treatments and mite treatments.
It doesn't hurt to get him into someone . They never drew blood just took a scraping of her skin and also looked at her hair under a scope. After a couple visits and some anti itch medication she finally cleared up right before I had an appointment with a dermatologist.
PS I edited this because I wrote it to fast before going to work yesterday.


----------



## TilliesMom

krandall said:


> But Tammy, it's not normal for him to have LESS hair now than in his earlier photos.


for some reason I am unable to see any pics other than the very first ones... so disregard all of my comments!!


----------



## Tuss

No, not a short haired havanese. Could be a normal thing or could mean she is sick (lots of things can cause hair to fall out eg. mange, stress, skin infections, nutrition deficit, allergy, ... Vet is the best person to ask.


----------



## lfung5

I agree. Please take him to the vet. He does not look healthy. I hope everything turns out ok. Please keep us posted! xoxo


----------



## Naiti

My Mr. Darcy is loosing his hair very much when I pat or comb him. His coat not like other havanese we know. His hair is everywhere in the house even in the food and cloths
I took him to the vet but they do not find anything. They do not know why he is loosing his hair. They do lots of test but found nothing.
But he is totally healthy. He was ill with his tummy for almoust 2,5 years than finally one vet we have visited find out what his problem was. 
Sometimes I am worried about him because his hair not growing so quickly than the others.
But his hair is shiny and very soft.
He is perfect just the way he is even his hair is everywhere.


----------



## krandall

Naiti said:


> My Mr. Darcy is loosing his hair very much when I pat or comb him. His coat not like other havanese we know. His hair is everywhere in the house even in the food and cloths
> I took him to the vet but they do not find anything. They do not know why he is loosing his hair. They do lots of test but found nothing.
> But he is totally healthy. He was ill with his tummy for almoust 2,5 years than finally one vet we have visited find out what his problem was.
> Sometimes I am worried about him because his hair not growing so quickly than the others.
> But his hair is shiny and very soft.
> He is perfect just the way he is even his hair is everywhere.


Did Mr. Darcy come from a good breeder? Or do you think he could be from a puppy mill or back yard breeder? The reason I ask is that its possible that he is completely healthy, but just not well bred, and therefore has a sub-standard coat. (which makes him not a bit less loveable!!!)

If he came from a quality breeder, have you talked to the breeder about his coat? A good breeder will want to know, as it might affect her breeding choices in the future. She might also have some ideas in terms of feeding or grooming that would help improve the quality of his coat if she has seen this before in other puppies she has bred.


----------



## roxie2519

Does he even look havanese?


----------



## krandall

roxie2519 said:


> Does he even look havanese?


Yes, he certainly looks Havanese shape! Where did you get him? Did he come from a good breeder? If so, you should be asking the breeder about his coat. If he came from a pet store (and therefore is a puppy mill dog) or from a back yard breeder, he COULD have some sort of illness, and need to see the vet, or he COULD be healthy, but just be poorly bred and have a bad coat.

I wouldn't doubt that he's a Havanese, but I'd do things in this order:

1. Take him to the vet to rule out illness
2. Talk to the breeder if possible
3. Talk to a good canine nutritionist, to make sure he's on the healthiest diet possible

If he's ill in some way, you need to make a decision whether you want to (and can afford to) treat it. If not, you need to see about returning him. If you can afford to treat him, I will assume you want to keep him anyway.  If he comes from a good breeder, they still might be willing to help you. If he comes from a pet store, you might be able to force their hand a bit, by going after them for selling you an ill puppy. Maybe they will give you a partial refund to help toward medical expenses. If he came from a BYB... good luck.

If you find that he's healthy, but just has a funky coat, enjoy him anyway! He's a cute little guy, and I bet he's sweet too! You saw some photos of Suzi's dog, Maddie. She went through a stage of looking pretty moth eaten, and she's adorable now, as a grown-up. She doesn't have a gorgeous "show coat", but she's cute just the way she is, and requires less grooming than a lot of the ones with a ton of coat.

We've seen other puppies on the forum like Maddie too... whose coat was pretty thin as a puppy, but looked much better as adults. It could be that your little guy is like them!


----------



## Sheri

Good post, Karen.


----------



## andra

Well, he is very cute  How is he behaving--have you noticed any changes in behaviors, energy, appetite?

You have gotten very good advice here from seasoned people--I just wanted to chime in to say that I think he is adorable.


----------



## Alexa

Roxie...if you are truly seeking answers to your questions, you need to give us more information. People are trying to help, but I don't see you answering any questions, neither in this, nor in the other post (re: barking). 

Can you start by saying where you got your puppy from? If he came from a pet store or backyard breeder, he may well not be a full bred Havanese and shedding could just be in his genes. 

If you can confirm that he is a full bred Havanese from an ethical breeder, I would be more concerned. In that case I would contact the breeder and a vet and see what the cause of hair loss may be.

On the barking issue....he is a puppy....and just like with a baby, he needs to get used to a reasonable routine. If you make sure he gets enough exercise and play time and gets to go potty late at night before you go to bed, you have a better chance of getting him to sleep through the night, but he may still be ready to play at a time that you don't want him to. 

Raising a puppy, especially a small breed one, is a LOT of hard work for a while and then it pays off eventually. How is the potty training going overall? Does he use the pad during the day? Does he have an x-pen when you are out? 

Like I said, we need a lot more info on your situation and we will be able to help much more efficiently.


----------



## roxie2519

I got my puppy from a pet store. He was diagnosed with a sore throat but we gave him medicine and he is cured. He seems like a very healthy puppy. He wants to play all the time . I left him pads so he can use them when I'm not home. Thre is one in his small crate ( where he sleeps ) and one in the living room. He only pees on the pad but if we let him anywhere else in the house ( in the kitchen) he will pee all over it... He eats and looks normal, except for his hair... it has been falling out a lot. I'm taking him to the vet January 22nd. The store said to take him to a specific vet , but I'm debating. They don't seem to care. When I went to the vet for the first time, I've asked him what he thought that the puppy might have. He said that it could be anything from a sore throat to a kennel cough. I mean isin't there a way of figuring it out?he just looked at him and touched him .


----------



## roxie2519

Oh lately he licks his paws a lot and seems a bit itchy. But he doesn't have mites, because I would have been able to see it.


----------



## atsilvers27

I would take him to your personal vet. Buying a puppy from a pet store is the worst possible place to buy a dog. Your dog, unfortunately is a puppy mill dog. Puppies are mass produced, kept in cages, given no thought to the breeding or health and well being, usually living in their own filth, and his mother likely is neglected and abused (bred until she can't produce puppies anymore and then discarded). Your puppy's health and genetics is a big question mark. When people buy these dogs they only encourage the inhumane practice and abuse all to make money. Read up on puppy mills and try to see past the marketing that pet stores use to make people think their puppies come from good sources. No responsible breeder sells puppies to a pet store, where anyone can buy their puppies. Learn from this and move on. A lot of people don't know the truth about where their puppy came from and the horrible conditions they live in. The best thing you can do is take care of your puppy, never buy another dog from a pet store, adopt from a shelter or buy from a reputable breeder if you get another dog, and tell your friends and family.


----------



## andra

I think that you should find a vet that you trust and that does not have any ties to the pet store. Ask neighbors, people at work, friends, family for recommendations. Go on yelp and do a search for the top vets and begin to make some calls to set up the initial appointment. Get recommendations on how to care for your pup from the vet and then go from there. Your pup has had a hard start however you can turn that around by being the angel and hero your pup has needed


----------



## Alexa

Thank you for your response, Roxie. 

Our local petstore does unfortunately also sells puppies and even the "purebred" ones always have a disclaimer that the stores doesn't guarantee the dogs truly are, since they deal with all sorts of breeders. 

It's hard to resist a cute puppy at a store, but as mentioned in the previous post, most of the dogs do not come from the best situations, as breeders that truly care deeply about their dogs and their future health and happiness will only release them to homes that they approve of, something they don't have control of when selling through a pet store. What's done is done, and we can only hope that despite all the roadblocks you are facing, you will end up with a happy, healthy and loving human-dog relationship.

If you did not receive any AKC papers with your puppy, I would definitely question the genes of your dog, so as previously mentioned the shedding may just be part of his DNA.

However, it may well me a health issue, so one way or another I am glad you have an appointment with the vet (and yes, DEFINITELY go with the vet of your own choice and good references...if you don't have personal references, yelp.com can be a decent resource for a starting point).

The licking at the paws could be allergies or lot of other things. Again, a good vet should be able to help you with that.


----------



## roxie2519

Thank you all for your kind responses. I will take him to the vet and explain them what the situation is. If they won't pay attention to him then I will walk right out of there! I seriously can't stand people who can't do their jobs.


----------



## lfung5

Good luck at the vet. please do not go to the vet that's connected to the pet store. I hope your little fur baby is healthy and fine. If she is a mix breed, she could just be shedding. Please keep us posted and give her some hugs and kisses from her forum fur pals! The licking of the paws could be a food allergy. Get her on a quality high end dog food. You can find them at quality pet stores like Cutters Mill.


----------



## lfung5

You can do a search for vets in your area. I would highly recommend reading some of the reviews on each vet Beware of the vet that wants to give your pup every vaccine under the sun. Too many vaccines are a bad thing. I follow Dr Jean Dobbs protocol, as do many members here.


----------



## Suzi

roxie2519 said:


> Oh lately he licks his paws a lot and seems a bit itchy. But he doesn't have mites, because I would have been able to see it.


 You cant see mites as a matter of fact its even hard for a vet to truly see them. A good mite test can take more than one skin scraping. Your puppy would be itching a bunch. My vet didn't see any on her scope but treated her anyway. She also gave me some medication to help her stop itching. She wanted to leave a food allergy for last.After the medication she was still itching and I had made an appointment with a specialist who specializes in skin issues. It was going to coat me about $100 or so. A few days before the appointment Maddie stopped itching and although she has never had the full coat most Havanese have she has nice hair. Maddie came from a backyard breeder and had several problems. I can honestly say no matter where she came from she is the best dog I have ever had. 
I would bite the bullet and go to a different vet then the one the pet store is using.I'm hoping my story will help you put your mind at ease so you can love and enjoy your new baby more.
Here is a picture of Maddie when she was looking a bit funny from hair loss.
Some of the missing hair was my fault I used a razer thing to cut out some mats. She also didn't have very much hair on her belle.


----------



## roxie2519

lfung5 said:


> Good luck at the vet. please do not go to the vet that's connected to the pet store. I hope your little fur baby is healthy and fine. If she is a mix breed, she could just be shedding. Please keep us posted and give her some hugs and kisses from her forum fur pals! The licking of the paws could be a food allergy. Get her on a quality high end dog food. You can find them at quality pet stores like Cutters Mill.


Thanks, I have swiched her food. Instead of giving him Eukanuba I am giving him something called BLUE


----------



## roxie2519

lfung5 said:


> Good luck at the vet. please do not go to the vet that's connected to the pet store. I hope your little fur baby is healthy and fine. If she is a mix breed, she could just be shedding. Please keep us posted and give her some hugs and kisses from her forum fur pals! The licking of the paws could be a food allergy. Get her on a quality high end dog food. You can find them at quality pet stores like Cutters Mill.


Thanks, I will give you updates


----------



## roxie2519

Suzi said:


> You cant see mites as a matter of fact its even hard for a vet to truly see them. A good mite test can take more than one skin scraping. Your puppy would be itching a bunch. My vet didn't see any on her scope but treated her anyway. She also gave me some medication to help her stop itching. She wanted to leave a food allergy for last.After the medication she was still itching and I had made an appointment with a specialist who specializes in skin issues. It was going to coat me about $100 or so. A few days before the appointment Maddie stopped itching and although she has never had the full coat most Havanese have she has nice hair. Maddie came from a backyard breeder and had several problems. I can honestly say no matter where she came from she is the best dog I have ever had.
> I would bite the bullet and go to a different vet then the one the pet store is using.I'm hoping my story will help you put your mind at ease so you can love and enjoy your new baby more.
> Here is a picture of Maddie when she was looking a bit funny from hair loss.
> Some of the missing hair was my fault I used a razer thing to cut out some mats. She also didn't have very much hair on her belle.


My puppy kindda looks like yours. He has no hair on his belly and most of his hair is on his head.uke: I don't know if it was food allergy or maybe because I started giving him sink water. I'm going to give him bottled water from now on..


----------



## Suzi

atsilvers27 said:


> I would take him to your personal vet. Buying a puppy from a pet store is the worst possible place to buy a dog. Your dog, unfortunately is a puppy mill dog. Puppies are mass produced, kept in cages, given no thought to the breeding or health and well being, usually living in their own filth, and his mother likely is neglected and abused (bred until she can't produce puppies anymore and then discarded). Your puppy's health and genetics is a big question mark. When people buy these dogs they only encourage the inhumane practice and abuse all to make money. Read up on puppy mills and try to see past the marketing that pet stores use to make people think their puppies come from good sources. No responsible breeder sells puppies to a pet store, where anyone can buy their puppies. Learn from this and move on. A lot of people don't know the truth about where their puppy came from and the horrible conditions they live in. The best thing you can do is take care of your puppy, never buy another dog from a pet store, adopt from a shelter or buy from a reputable breeder if you get another dog, and tell your friends and family.


 I wouldn't read this post and feel bad. I would read it and feel good that you gave your baby the best home he has had so far and you are a sweet young lady who has a bunch of love to give him. He probably doesn't even remember where he came from he just loves you. Thank you for taking such good care of him . :kiss:


----------



## krandall

Suzi, I had forgotten quite HOW hairless Maddie got at one point! As you've said, while her hair isn't that long even now, it's long enough to make her very cute, but short enough that's she's a little easier to care for! Not to suggest that people buy from BYB's (and I know you know that now) but You got lucky with Maddie... she's not only cute, but she's got a great personality to boot!


----------



## Suzi

roxie2519 said:


> My puppy kindda looks like yours. He has no hair on his belly and most of his hair is on his head.uke: I don't know if it was food allergy or maybe because I started giving him sink water. I'm going to give him bottled water from now on..


 I went to a pet store yesterday and they had a Havanese I wanted to take him home so bad. Some havanese just don't have the thick coat. I just started bottled water too. Do you give a flea treatment? Sometimes I think maddies problems were from to much chemical in her system. When I bought Maddie she was 7 weeks old and I noticed her itching her ears the breeder said she might have mites I'll give her some medication. He also could have given flea meds with out telling me. We picked her up a week later. Then we gave her some flea medication after her first vet visit. then she had some parasite from the nasty conditions at her breeders. More medication. Along with her puppy shots. Then the vet gave her more for maybe more mites. Maddie has been really good in till the last few weeks she has fleas so now she is itching again and I gave her more chemicals And she is still itching. I'm hoping the fleas are gone. 
What is his name? He is really cute  Hope the vet will help you figure out everything. Keep up the good work.


----------



## lfung5

roxie2519 said:


> My puppy kindda looks like yours. He has no hair on his belly and most of his hair is on his head.uke: I don't know if it was food allergy or maybe because I started giving him sink water. I'm going to give him bottled water from now on..


Oh my, you are turning into me....crazy dog lady. Glad you are spoiling the fur boy!


----------



## Suzi

krandall said:


> Suzi, I had forgotten quite HOW hairless Maddie got at one point! As you've said, while her hair isn't that long even now, it's long enough to make her very cute, but short enough that's she's a little easier to care for! Not to suggest that people buy from BYB's (and I know you know that now) but You got lucky with Maddie... she's not only cute, but she's got a great personality to boot!


 I know its funny because now she seems like the puppy compared to Zoey she is the cutest little Havanese. I had no idea about back yard breeders. I really wish I could have seen what was in the back barn. Maybe they weren't to bad. They did say that she would be spending her last week preparing her for her new home . And were trying to be helpful when she got sick. I just hope so they didn't seem like bad people.


----------



## Anna6

Roxie I just found this post. My puppy was older when I got her and she was "naked" like your puppy. Also she lost hair some time after she came home. Right now, at a bout a yr, she has so much very fine hair. Other people tell me she does not look like the same dog. I changed the dog food to taste of the wild lamb or bison. We always give her filtered water. Our dog was not sick either but was also "blond" like yours. I hope all is well with your little one and I would love to hear about how your puppy is doing.


----------

